# iwl3945, authenticates but can't get ip

## hugommg

Hello,

I have migrated from ipw3945 to iwl3945. I followed the guide at gentoo-wiki, upgraded the kernel to unstable, tried wicd instead of networkmanger but nothing works :'( , i got it to a point where i can authenticate but can't get an ip. Strangely specifying a manual ip address won't work either...

Anyway, here's the log:

```

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny NetworkManager: <debug> [1233082671.587895] nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap(): Forcing AP 'stealwifi'

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  User Switch: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/wlan0 / stealwifi

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device wlan0.

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny avahi-daemon[5191]: Withdrawing address record for 169.254.144.123 on wlan0.

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny avahi-daemon[5191]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny avahi-daemon[5191]: Interface wlan0.IPv4 no longer relevant for mDNS.

Jan 27 18:57:51 jenny NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_device_802_11_wireless_set_essid(): error setting ESSID to '' for device wlan0: Invalid argument

Jan 27 18:57:52 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Device wlan0 activation scheduled...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: irq 315 for MSI/MSI-X

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) started...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'stealwifi' is encrypted, but NO valid key exists.  New key needed.

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) New wireless user key requested for network 'stealwifi'.

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) New wireless user key for network 'stealwifi' received.

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jan 27 18:57:53 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'stealwifi' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'INTERFACE_ADD wlan0      wext   /var/run/wpa_supplicant   '

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'AP_SCAN 2'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ADD_NETWORK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was '0'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 ssid 737465616c77696669'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 mode 1'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 frequency -1852967296'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt NONE'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_key0 <key>'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'SET_NETWORK 0 wep_tx_keyidx 0'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: sending command 'ENABLE_NETWORK 0'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  SUP: response was 'OK'

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny iwl3945 0000:05:00.0: irq 315 for MSI/MSI-X

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny wlan0: Selected IBSS BSSID fa:5b:ba:02:4a:ba based on configured SSID

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Supplicant state changed: 1

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to access point 'stealwifi'.

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jan 27 18:57:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jan 27 18:57:56 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

Jan 27 18:57:56 jenny dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Jan 27 18:57:56 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface wlan0

Jan 27 18:57:56 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jan 27 18:57:57 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface wlan0

Jan 27 18:57:57 jenny dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Jan 27 18:58:01 jenny dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7

Jan 27 18:58:08 jenny dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10

Jan 27 18:58:18 jenny dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 17

Jan 27 18:58:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 18:58:35 jenny dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

Jan 27 18:58:41 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Device 'wlan0' DHCP transaction took too long (>45s), stopping it.

Jan 27 18:58:41 jenny dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Jan 27 18:58:41 jenny dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Jan 27 18:58:42 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Jan 27 18:58:42 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface wlan0

Jan 27 18:58:42 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) started...

Jan 27 18:58:42 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 14 (normal exit) for interface wlan0

Jan 27 18:58:42 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  No DHCP reply received.  Automatically obtaining IP via Zeroconf.

Jan 27 18:58:42 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Sending probe #0 for IP address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:58:42 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jan 27 18:58:44 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Sending probe #1 for IP address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:58:44 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jan 27 18:58:46 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Sending probe #2 for IP address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:58:46 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jan 27 18:58:48 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Sending announce #0 for IP address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:58:48 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jan 27 18:58:51 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Sending announce #1 for IP address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:58:51 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jan 27 18:58:54 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 18:58:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Sending announce #2 for IP address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:58:54 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  autoip: Waiting for reply...

Jan 27 18:58:57 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Jan 27 18:58:57 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Timeout) complete.

Jan 27 18:58:57 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Jan 27 18:58:57 jenny avahi-daemon[5191]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 169.254.144.123.

Jan 27 18:58:57 jenny avahi-daemon[5191]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.

Jan 27 18:58:57 jenny avahi-daemon[5191]: Registering new address record for 169.254.144.123 on wlan0.IPv4.

Jan 27 18:58:58 jenny NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_system_set_hostname(): nm_system_set_hostname(): gethostbyaddr failed, h_errno = 2

Jan 27 18:58:58 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Finish handler scheduled.

Jan 27 18:58:58 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Jan 27 18:58:58 jenny NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

Jan 27 18:58:58 jenny NetworkManager: <debug> [1233082738.987120] nm_dbus_signal_filter(): NetworkManagerInfo triggered update of wireless network 'stealwifi'

Jan 27 18:59:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 18:59:54 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:00:01 jenny cron[7766]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 27 19:00:01 jenny cron[7768]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan 27 19:00:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:00:54 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:01:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:01:54 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:02:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

jenny ~ # 

```

I'm very close to go back to a 2.6.26 kernel and ipw3945.

Could someone please help? Thanks.

PS: It's an ad-hoc network, wep, served by a windows pc.[/code]

----------

## CrankyPenguin

It looks like these might be the essential lines.  I haven't encountered this before but you might check the card settings and whether iwconfig is permitting the settings you need.

```

Jan 27 18:59:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 18:59:54 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:00:01 jenny cron[7766]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 27 19:00:01 jenny cron[7768]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Jan 27 19:00:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:00:54 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:01:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:01:54 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

Jan 27 19:02:24 jenny wlan0: privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate

jenny ~ #

```

----------

## hugommg

Thanks,

What card settings? and i think it's using wpa_supplicant.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi can you post this :

```

# lspci -v

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant

# iwconfig 

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status

```

Also, did you try the manual way because I see that you use the networkmanager way and it's very hard to debug actually.

----------

## hugommg

```

jenny ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8700000-f87fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f7ffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f8d00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8800000-f88fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f8200000-00000000f83fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8900000-f89fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f8400000-00000000f85fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f8d04000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8a00000-f8afffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a8000000-00000000abffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 18b0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at f8700000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f8720000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

   Kernel modules: fglrx

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1041

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 315

   Memory at f8900000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 7e-87-0a-ff-ff-02-13-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

   Kernel modules: iwl3945

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 18

   Memory at f8a07000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=07, secondary=08, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: a8000000-abfff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: ac000000-affff000

   I/O window 0: 00005400-000054ff

   I/O window 1: 00005800-000058ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 17

   Memory at f8a06000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Memory at f8a00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 18

   Memory at f8a04000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: tifm_7xx1

   Kernel modules: tifm_7xx1

07:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller (prog-if 01)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128, IRQ 18

   Memory at f8a06800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 20

   Memory at f8a05000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: e100

   Kernel modules: e100

```

```
jenny ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# preup() {

#     if [[ ${IFACE} = "wlan0" ]]; then

#        sleep 3

#     fi

#     return 0

# }
```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant

jenny ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

   key_mgmt=NONE

   priority=-9999999

}
```

```

jenny ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"stealwifi"  

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.442 GHz  Cell: FA:5B:BA:02:4A:BA   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions

```

```
jenny ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:a0:d1:31:72:df  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:174 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:174 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:13204 (12.8 KiB)  TX bytes:13204 (12.8 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:0a:87:7e  

          inet addr:169.254.144.123  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:17308 (16.9 KiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-02-0A-87-7E-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```

# wpa_cli status 

jenny ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=fa:5b:ba:02:4a:ba

ssid=stealwifi

id=0

pairwise_cipher=WEP-40

group_cipher=WEP-40

key_mgmt=NONE

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=169.254.144.123

```

----------

## hugommg

Using iwconfig manually, i get this after i set the key (# iwconfig wlan0 key s:xxxxxxx):

```

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny wlan0: Selected IBSS BSSID fa:5b:ba:02:4a:ba based on configured SSID

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny WARNING: at net/mac80211/main.c:159 ieee80211_if_config+0x126/0x146 [mac80211]()

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny Modules linked in: snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device fuse fglrx(P) yenta_socket tifm_7xx1 sdhci_pci sdhci e100 snd_hda_intel mmc_core i2c_i801 iwl3945 rsrc_nonstatic mii tifm_core i2c_core pcmcia_core pcspkr snd_pcm mac80211 snd_timer snd cfg80211 agpgart snd_page_alloc video output rfkill fan input_polldev button ext3 jbd ext2 mbcache sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 usbhid uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore sr_mod cdrom scsi_wait_scan

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny Pid: 6468, comm: iwconfig Tainted: P           2.6.28-gentoo-r1 #1

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny Call Trace:

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0124d8c>] warn_on_slowpath+0x4d/0x72

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0155f68>] get_page_from_freelist+0x2cf/0x4ec

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c013a744>] up+0x9/0x2b

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c01253c6>] release_console_sem+0x17d/0x1bd

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<f8346891>] ieee80211_if_config+0x126/0x146 [mac80211]

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<f84156d5>] iwl3945_mac_reset_tsf+0x8e/0x10e [iwl3945]

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<f834d1af>] ieee80211_sta_join_ibss+0x4d/0x3ec [mac80211]

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c02215ec>] scnprintf+0x1e/0x2b

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<f834d80c>] ieee80211_sta_find_ibss+0x2be/0x4b8 [mac80211]

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0150dc3>] find_lock_page+0x10/0x47

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c01513cf>] filemap_fault+0x214/0x443

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<f834819b>] ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid+0x73/0x135 [mac80211]

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0335403>] ioctl_standard_call+0x199/0x355

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c02e1efb>] __dev_get_by_name+0x74/0x88

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c02e1efb>] __dev_get_by_name+0x74/0x88

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0334f64>] wext_handle_ioctl+0x135/0x1f1

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<f8348128>] ieee80211_ioctl_siwessid+0x0/0x135 [mac80211]

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0335602>] wireless_seq_open+0x14/0x18

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c02e4cc2>] dev_ioctl+0x455/0x519

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0155c11>] __pagevec_free+0x1c/0x28

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c02d6d85>] sock_ioctl+0x0/0x208

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0180aa6>] vfs_ioctl+0x1f/0x6f

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0180c67>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x5a/0x486

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c016944a>] free_pages_and_swap_cache+0x6b/0x82

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0163282>] unmap_region+0x112/0x125

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c01632d6>] remove_vma+0x41/0x55

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0164078>] do_munmap+0x1fb/0x250

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c01810c7>] sys_ioctl+0x34/0x57

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0103149>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x25

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny [<c0340000>] native_cpu_up+0x650/0x732

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny ---[ end trace 34c911182bd42666 ]---

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny WARNING: at net/mac80211/main.c:159 ieee80211_if_config+0x126/0x146 [mac80211]()

Jan 28 18:07:53 jenny Modules linked in: snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device fuse fglrx(P) yenta_socket tifm_7xx1 sdhci_pci sdhci e100 snd_hda_intel mmc_core i2c_i801 iwl3945 rsrc_nonstatic mii tifm_core i2c_core pcmcia_core pcspkr snd_pcm mac80211 snd_timer snd cfg80211 agpgart snd_page_alloc video output rfkill fan input_polldev button ext3 jbd ext2 mbcache sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 usbhid uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore sr_mod cdrom scsi_wait_scan

```

I'm probably doing some wrong here :S, i never used iwconfig before...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, use the wpa_supplicant way  :Razz: 

```

# nano /etc/conf.d/net

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

After that, run this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

And after that, run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# wpa_cli status

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

```

Now you can start or stop your wifi connection with /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start and /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## hugommg

Sorry for the delay,

Apparently the "privacy configuration mismatch and mixed-cell disabled - disassociate" thing is a bug in the iwl3945 driver, so i'm going to revert back to an older kernel and ipw3945 and wait for this to be fixed. I'll report back when this happens.

Thanks.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, no problem  :Razz: 

----------

## hugommg

Hi again,

It started working after i upgraded wpa_supplicant to 0.6.8 using this ebuild. So it wasn't really a kernel problem.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

